
Google kills apps that have nothing to do w Covid without answer for 12 days - medericdegoy
https://monvillage.app/n9
======
medericdegoy
Google designed a marvelous Artificial Dumbness bot that booted my app off the
Play Store (seemingly along with thousands of others) because they suspected a
COVID-related content.

Spoiler : my app has nothing to do with COVID. Spoiler 2 : 12 days after
filling an appeal, nobody answered. Spoiler 3 : I was sending 55.000
invitations to all French officials to activate their space on this app. You
can imagine my reputation now. Thanks Google, continue not being evil. Médéric

